# Gemmy lifesize 2010 suggestions? predications?



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

how about no more unscary items like the poorly painted Lector or the brides groom etc or vampires or headless dull items, I'd like to see a redone Freddy or Leatherface, maybe a Frankenstein that doesnt sing monster mash--Im not 12 anymore the song is dull! maybe a creature from the Black Lagoon or a lifelike zombie, i dont know who made the soul reaper but i think that and the Gemmy M Meyers were the best animatronics of last year,they need to improve on quality and imagination in their products, thats just my opinon


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Gemmy makes these products cheeply and in big quantities, they are geared for and marketed for the general public to easily buy ,and to use in a non scary haunted yard and what is the mike myers but a singing frankie with a horror soundtrack and a horror figure. these figures can be changed by hacking them I personally dont know how to do it but I bet someone on this forum does. with all the resourses on this site making somthing more appropriate for your haunt may be more worth your time and money, I think they are overpriced junk but thats my oppinion .


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Actualy, I am glad there is such a company like this. I don't think many people can afford thousands dollars props or make some from scracht. I don't think people had props like this when I was young too. And maybe depending what big horror movie is playing in the year in theatres does influence them. With the remake of Nightmare on Elm Street coming out this year, I think we will see lots of Freddies this halloween. (Sadly, I HATE the new freddy look!). 
I think we should be happy we have a huge company that makes somewhat cheap but cool halloween props. (just my opinion)


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I would love to see a good, life size 1931 Boris Karloff Frankenstein.....


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont have a problem with props being "cheap" its looking cheap or breaking thats an issue i have, I'd like to see a scary, realistic and lifelike Freddy


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

No offense but most of the Gemmy LifeSize props suck now. It's not just because they are cheap but it's more of them not being scary or realistic. It's kind of sad we spend $100.00 + dollars on a prop that says three lines and moves it head from side to side. They probably only take $20.00 bucks to make.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyway sorry for the rant I forgot to include a few things. I think for 2010 they should try and make it more appealing. I think a zombie figure or even something like Bloody Mary would be cool. I wonder if they will do Ghost Face from Scream?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you suppose there is a licensing issue/or fees with these "name brand" monsters that would add to the costs of making these? I would rather have a generic zombie that we can inhance if we want to than pay extra for the others. I would really like it if it just had a realistic growl and maybe said "braaaaiiins"


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

yes a ghost face from scream should be easy and relatively inexpensive it could raise a knife holding hand and say "do you like scary movies"


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I would like to see a generic zombie, but nothing along the lines of brains. Think about how much gaming is now playing a role on society, what won at the VGA's. Left 4 Dead 2, imagine a psycho zombie that screams and jerks. Not slowly move and say "bbbbbbrrrraaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnssss"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i don't like the really scary ones, so i am glad for the headless brides and such. and i can't afford expensive so am glad for the affordables, which to me are still expensive, and you get what you pay for. i don't know how to hack a prop but am happy with the look or i don't buy it. i just wish you wouldn't buy this scary figure that shakes and looks terrifying and then it says- tot kiddies, hope you have a fun halloween. what's up with that. you have this scary haunt and scary figure and don't dare turn it on less it spoils the moment


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

well for me the best Gemmys have been the halloween monster (frankenstein) except for 2 things 1. the horrible monster mash song it sings and 2. It broke, The Gemmy witch is great as is the Jason, the Michael Meyers could be a little better, The Leatherface and Freddy looked okay but could use an update, The first mummy with realistic eyes was good, the second with red eyes was not as good or as realistic. most of the rest of the gemmys are garbage, if you want cute howabout a lifeszie Grinch for xmas and halloween. Im sure licensing is a large part of the costs they have to recoup, but they could do so much better, and we deserve better the the unscary, unrealistic and poorly made items they sometimes sell,, they really need to work on QC, the first year Lector came out he looked pretty good, I saw them this year and the faces and paint look like they were odne by middle schoolers, perhaps the molds wore out and the paintjob was definetly done el-cheapo style


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

well i know i am dreaming and it will never happen but since alice in wonderland is gonna be a new 2010 movie i would love a mad hatter johnny depp (hey any life size johnny depp persona from his movies will do  ) , would love nightmare before christmas as life size animation would look great with the singing pumpkins  , i would like more things with arm movement or diffrent head movement , a bride of frankenstein would be nice too.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I would like to see SAM from trick r treat, or the demon guy from jeepers creepers, or even just a very cool gargoyle with lit eyes and moving wings.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I would like to see SAM from trick r treat, or the demon guy from jeepers creepers, or even just a very cool gargoyle with lit eyes and moving wings.


a scary Gargoyle would be awesome and it could be done without needed license, light up eyes flapping wings and maybe a hissing sound would be cool, or maybe it could tilt its head like animals do


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Let's just hope it's not a knock off of one of the previous gemmy props. They did that with the Donna The Dead.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I gotta admit- I got hooked on these props this year when I bought and fired up my first one- the 'hovering ghost'. Granted, it's not a true gemmy. It's the tekky toy stuff that Spirit also carries-

Tekky Toys Halloween & Harvest

I have all the good ones now, in a blitz of buying at 50% off after halloween. Just caught my last one only a few days ago. 

- Witches brew
- Large rising from the grave
- Rising pumpkin reaper
- Hovering ghost [x2]
- Grave busting skull
- Tombstone lifter
- Guardian of the grave with fog machine


These are just so great, imo. I'm a sucker for 'em, it seems! They bring my whole front yard display to life, and the tots are blown away. Next year I'll be looking for new ones, or may buy a couple of large standing ones. I'm on the hunt for the toxic zombie too. Can't find him anywhere.

What I'd like to see is-

- A timer setting on all of them, in conjunction with sound/motion too. A timer ensures that even if there is no sound or motion, every three minutes the prop will display anyway. A display that's 'alive' brings tots in too. As it stands, only some have timers and from what I can tell, it's only the tekky toys props that offer it. The 'Rising from the grave' prop has a wireless remote and THAT is just too much fun when scaring the tots.

- An option on ALL of them to have the prop on, but sound off. This would help greatly with theme haunts, where three stock phrase from these props are inapproprite. 

- Props that can be hooked together for syncronized display, such as a vocal group or a group of figures sync'd to display in 'concert' with one another for one display. Imagine the scenes that could be pulled off with that- dueling skeletons, singing pirates, etc.

- Sitting figures that eat. The arms pull various food in their hands to the mouth, the head animates eating with the jaw, maybe with sound bites too. I'm gonna put together a patio feast of flesh, where ghoul props are eating some poor victum prop on the table, while a ghoul chef cooks at the barbeque. These types of props animated by gemmy would be killer.

- A decent grave jumper. They can do it- a good zombie jump right up and over a tombstone, then reset to behind.

There's a lot out there now. I'd love to see more though!

I should add- these types of props work for me because I do a large front yard display, as opposed to a haunt. The more animated, the more prop heckling going on, the better. I do get scares from these props too, but they are mostly for wonderment and visual. And you better believe, even THAT will draw more tots over time.

Dan


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree, i would LOVE to see a life sized Boris Karloff Frankenstein monster......if it was at least passable, i would buy one on the spot. My wife loves Jason from Friday The 13th but after looking over the cheesy models out there (several times) we passed on it. The "jerky" motion and the repetitive lame soundtrack was just unbecoming. We both decided we could build a better one so we'll see.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Shockwave199 I agree about tekky toys products they really put out some good ones this year.I got the tombstone lifter and it was awesome.I kick myself for not getting some of them at 50 off at spirit.com they had them all in stock when I ordered my sam and latex groundbreaker at 50 off.The pumpkin reaper and gertrude are the ones I would love to have.
I would like to see a chucky type product alto it would not be lifesize I would buy it.I also would love to see another freddy.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shockwave, i agree, those are awesome items. my sister has a grave riser, i love it. and i have the rat attack. there are a few there i would love to have


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Tekky toys are great.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

They are great- I do love them. But they suffer from the same poor quality build as the rest. The wire harnesses are fortified with HOT GLUE! I honestly didn't know what to think of that when I first saw it! They do work though, but I'm pretty darn careful about putting them together and taking them apart. With the Tekky props, it can also be a challenge unlocking the poles and such when disassemblimg. There's lots of room for improvement for sure. But they do offer a nice variety of animation, as opposed to a large gemmy figure doing very little for very large bucks. I like them all though, really. If I had the time I'd surely make my own. But I don't, so it's the most bang for the buck that wins. Tekky props offer that.

Dan


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the brew witch from tekky-one of my fav props.I set her up on a rubber miad container to make her taller.She moves her head and stirs for 49.00(after hween 2 years ago)probaly one of my best buys.I likes her so much I bought a back up this year for 79.00.


----------



## Haunts (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to see a Billy from Saw or Scream a.k.a. ghostface!!! Those are the only ones not made oh yeah and a Pinhead!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the hovering ghost and having the footpad trigger opition is great for us handicapped prop builders.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Sam from Trick 'r Treat would be great. I would also like to see some one school monster figures from the clasic universal movies.


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing a Captain Spaulding from the house of 1000 corpse. he could just crank out insults, and Laugh. It would be something different. Yes, the Gemmy's are cheaply made and unrealistic, but the people checking out the display seem to care.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*new gemmy items*

I would love to see a nice Werewolf - the arms going back as he's howling away - I think that would be great and I'd definitely buy it!! The Gemmy products are a bit much, but when you can get them on sale, they're a decent deal. I've had success with all my props, and put them in many realistic scenes all outside, but cover them whenever there's a threat of rain. I have a whole medical scene with Dr. Shivers, and I use the chained hanging skeleton with him - always a nice scare!!!
GEMMY MAKE A WEREWOLF!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i would love to have a frankenstein or bride of frankenstein. a zombie or bloody mary would be cool. i would love to see a werewolf and a gargoyle would be okay. an evil clown or jester would be great. alot of people are doing circus themes.


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd like to see Sylvia Ganush. She could put a curse on you in Hungarian. LLLLAAAAAMMMMIIIIAAAA!


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

any news from Gemmy?


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

I wish they would make the mechanics better. I have about 10 of the lifesize figures and there is something wrong with about half of them. I have been able to modify them to make them work somewhat. For instance my edward butler the head stopped turning. I was able to hook up the head motor up to the eye movement so now the head turns. Jasons arm stopped moving so I had to perform surgery with some industrial glue so it is now working.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd love to see The Killer Miner (aka Harry Warden) From My Bloody Valentine, that would be sweet. I HATE their Michael Myers, If it was the Original Michael Myers from the Original films, WITH the original theme song, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I just loathe Rob Zombie now, lol. I also think a to scale prop of Chucky from the Child's Play series (what is he, 2-3 feet?) would be cool, on a nice base.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I worked at Spirit last year and was told that their theme for this year was "creepy clown" or something along those lines. I think it is quite possible that it could be the clown from the movie "IT". Does he have a name?

I think Harry Warden from My Bloody Valentine or Ghostface would be perfect. Bela Lugosi Dracula would be cool too!

Matthew


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

*Life Size SAM from Trick r Treat*



kprimm said:


> I would like to see SAM from trick r treat,


Great suggestion kprimm! I would totally buy that, I love that movie and that little creepy guy!


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

ive thought about this for some time, i would like to see a return of the classic horror movie monsters,creature from the black lagoon- wolfman-or maybe even the blob.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I would LOVE to see Frank and his bride!!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Regan from the excorcist, still the #1 horror movie of all time


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

MrNightmare said:


> Great suggestion kprimm! I would totally buy that, I love that movie and that little creepy guy!


Oh yeah , love Sam !!!!!!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Harry Warden, Pennywise, Ghostface, an updated Freddy or Norman Bates dressed as Mother, would all be really cool. I sent an email to Gemmy to see if they'd give me any hints, but they didn't even respond.
I currently have Jason, Michael, and Leatherface. Last Halloween was the first year I had them all, and they where a huge hit.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Chucky and Billy the puppet on a tricycle would kickass as well. There was a rumour going around last year that Billy was going to get the Gemmy treatment, but I think Gemmy thought he wouldn't be a big seller because of size versus cost.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

That seemed like a horrible idea. Saw is one of the biggest horror franchises as of now, aside from Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street. I would have bought him myself if they released him.

If they are going to bring Michael back, please let it be the 1978 John Carpenter version instead of the Rob Zombie version.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ihauntu said:


> Regan from the excorcist, still the #1 horror movie of all time


That would be awesome!!!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

well, I've seen some of this years props, and they are not quite "innovative" if we could say, the only one I found interesting, and finally having a new effect (and it is a gemmy, not a tekky) is a flying witch. It is a lifesize witch, on a broom, with what it looks like a "catapult" that will trigger her so she can "fly" or a moving stick, that will make the effect of the witch floating. Regardless of which of those two effects the witch will have, I think she's going to be cool, but expensive. You see, J. Marcus usually has low prices compared to those stores are going to have on Halloween season, especially Grandin Road (WHICH IS TOO EXPENSIVE ) and Spirit (too overpriced). Untitled Document

There is also what it seems like the daughter of dracula, and last years vampiress, which is a younger vampiress, with long dark hair, dressed in redish colors, with the beheaded bride's head, red eyes, and blood on her mouth, holding a tray. By looking at the base, she will only move her mouth and with hope, her head from side to side. 
Untitled Document

The new Jason, and Horace the butler, which is a kind of zombie butler which, by looking at the picture, you can tell he is having a sort of "spazm" and he has his eyes red. He also holds a tray. Untitled Document

Those are the new ones, till now. It is still early, but I thing that on August, we'll all know what props will beon the market. As for me, I did not liked any of this. I kind of liked the witch, for the effect, but I don't like the fact that she has the same head and face as the previous ones. I already have two witches,one different from the other, but with the same faces, and a third one like that would really not be cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks host. i like all of them, especially the witch. but i don't have any of the witches. last year i didn't go for the witch because she held the tray. and another one i saw was stirring a pot, but she seemed to have quite a hunched back. i like her on a broom. my pet peeve is why do they do up so many with trays. who wants a bunch of characters holding trays. i would go for the vampiress, except the tray turns me off. why not have her holding a bat with red flashing eyes.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks ghosthost, when you said new Jason, do you mean they're redoing Jason Voorhees? That would be sort of neat to see what they come up with (crosses fingers for sack head Jason). But at the same time sort of a bummer because I'm looking to expand my movie maniac collections, not buy repeats


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Jason*

Well, It is supposed to be a new one, I find him almost the same, except for his hands. The previous Jason had his hands under gloves, while this one has creepy zombie hands. His machete is red as blood, his shirt is blue, and I can predict he'll do the same thing as before. Now, since the release of Nigtmare of Elm street ne movie is coming, gemmy is definitely creating a new freddy, with better effects, and I can assure he'll be spirit halloween's "starring guest" of this year, and he'll be the equivalent of last year's Mike Myers. He'll be overpriced and will cost 249, or more. Still, Here's the pic of your dear Jason, and J. Marcus is selling him at 200. Normally, J. Marcus has the year's props already in March, but it seems to have only the chepest ones, and a movie maniac (In this case Jason) So you can still hope, something cool is going to come out for october. As for the flying witch, I sort of like her, but I'll decide after I see how the effect takes place.

Untitled Document


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

That new Jason looks horrible!!! I have & like the old Jason, but something about this one makes it look like pure ****  If they come out with a quality new Freddy I'm in. I thought the original looked cheap.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

wow talk about a bunch of junk..those look so bad that i dont think they could ever be modified to even look halfway decent.Whats with those hands on Jason? I thought he was a monguloid..not the elephant man.After seeing these new pieces of junk im not even interested in gettting a new freddy..I am thankful that i own the old Jason. I hope Gemmy's little endevor in getting even cheaper makes them fall on there face.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Jeffhawk said:


> wow talk about a bunch of junk..those look so bad that i dont think they could ever be modified to even look halfway decent.Whats with those hands on Jason? I thought he was a monguloid..not the elephant man.After seeing these new pieces of junk im not even interested in gettting a new freddy..I am thankful that i own the old Jason. I hope Gemmy's little endevor in getting even cheaper makes them fall on there face.


Well said Jeffhawk! 

Those props look terrible... But I am not surprised, this industry produces cheap junk every year, and manages to make things worse every passing year. I wish I had 2 more hands, so I could give those props 4 thumbs down!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Where are these pictures at? Anyone have a link?


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

scroll down to ghost hosts post..they are all under the untitled documents in his posts..


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeffhawk thanks. They look pretty chessey but it's better than nuthing right?


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Edward from "Twilight". I'm not very familiar with the series, but I know my students go wild over it. There's no doubt that it would sell if they could make him realistic.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

A lifesize Obama would scare the crap out of most people...;-) but seriously, I like the idea of a werewolf.... it would avoid licensing that adds to the cost. 

No one should be surprised by the quality of gemmy stuff...99.99% of seasonal decor is crap. It's disposable. Just because it retails for $250 at Spirit doesn't make it a $250 prop. ;-)

I have the monster, and yeah, it's cheesy, but we cater to kids, not teens. It serves it's niche well. I paid about $38 for it a Wally world after Halloween one year. 

I work for a toy company, and there are a lot of toys we'd like to make...but when it comes down to it, you've gotta have enough people to buy it. For instance, we won't even turn on the machine if aren't making 6,000 pieces.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like to see a generic zombie which moaned "gggggrrrrraaaaaaaiiiiiinnnnnnsssssssss" I may make that if I ever make a zombie apocalypse haunt.

MattB, I think you just got as close to profanity as you can get without getting banned.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*how to speak zombie*

Saw a great "kids" book at B&N the other day. It has about 10 numbered buttons that you push when the text tells you to. Things like, "zombies in a traffic snarl." 

How to Speak Zombie, Travis Millard, Book - Barnes & Noble



MLuther said:


> I'd like to see a generic zombie which moaned "gggggrrrrraaaaaaaiiiiiinnnnnnsssssssss" I may make that if I ever make a zombie apocalypse haunt.
> 
> MattB, I think you just got as close to profanity as you can get without getting banned.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> No one should be surprised by the quality of gemmy stuff...99.99% of seasonal decor is crap. It's disposable. Just because it retails for $250 at Spirit doesn't make it a $250 prop. ;-)


You got THAT right. Even with a half off sale, I think they are still too steep. But I'm a sucker for the darn things! Not all of them though. It has to be unique- not just a tall prop with some head or arm movement- which I think overall are the ones that are too pricey. The midnight countess, the executioner, Jason, Hannable, etc- they just aren't unique enough for the big dollars they cost. It's gotta offer good mulitiple movements to get me interested. What I found to be worthy investments are ones like witches brew, guardian of the grave, hovering ghost, toxic zombie, rising from the grave, tombstone lifter, etc. Those offer some unique movement and display. Looking forward to 2010's offerings.

Dan


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to say that i do like the executioner,that will be the only one I belive im going to buy this year,as far as all the others.. no way.I bought the reaper of souls last year and really do like him,although i dont think its a gemmy.it was sold through spirit,it was a 200 dollar prop.and i got him for 150.as far as life size props go, hes in the top 3 of my favorites.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*edward*



MattB said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Edward from "Twilight". I'm not very familiar with the series, but I know my students go wild over it. There's no doubt that it would sell if they could make him realistic.



i would buy him, hooch would buy him, and the list goes on. i would buy jacob too! YES!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jeffhawk said:


> I have to say that i do like the executioner,that will be the only one I belive im going to buy this year,as far as all the others.. no way.I bought the reaper of souls last year and really do like him,although i dont think its a gemmy.it was sold through spirit,it was a 200 dollar prop.and i got him for 150.as far as life size props go, hes in the top 3 of my favorites.


For the money, all the executioner does is move his head from side to side, with red eyes. I don't believe his hands move at all. It's a 150 dollar prop for simple head movement! That's a prime example of a ridiculous amount of money for nothing more than a costumed prop. I would make my own executioner at a fraction of the cost. I like the reaper of souls though. But that sucker is 200 bucks. Not sure I like it THAT much! And I have SO many reapers- not sure I need another one. At half price though, I'd probably get him. But not at 200 bucks, and then heaven forbid- shipping costs!

Dan


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I worked at Spirit last year and was assigned the task of putting together the animatronic figures before our "official" opening. Right from the box you could tell that the quality of some of them were lacking. 

The Michael Myers ($250) was really hit or miss. The first one I opened had a broken zipper. The next one I opened looked great, but the head wouldn't turn. We had to sell both on a discount (early early in the season).

The reaper of souls ($199) lasted almost the entire season, but towards the end his mouth quit moving and his hand movement quit. He was sold at a discount too.

The boxed up man ($129.xx) sold out quickly and we didn't have any complaints so we assume the buyers had no trouble with him.

The Midnight Countess ($199.99) also had problems. Her candles didn't light up from the start and her mouth eventually quit moving too.

The executioner ($150.00) worked the whole season and we had no problems with him. 

The zombie that popped out of the ground ($150) and yelled "BRAINS!" worked for a while, but the head quit turning


As you can see we had issues with a lot of this stuff, but we eventually sold everything. In my opinion a lot of these things (if bought on sale) make perfect static props. I wouldn't pay full price for any of them, but they are unique additions for people that don't want to make their own props.

Matthew B.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

GhostHost999 said:


> Well, It is supposed to be a new one, I find him almost the same, except for his hands. The previous Jason had his hands under gloves, while this one has creepy zombie hands. His machete is red as blood, his shirt is blue, and I can predict he'll do the same thing as before. Now, since the release of Nigtmare of Elm street ne movie is coming, gemmy is definitely creating a new freddy, with better effects, and I can assure he'll be spirit halloween's "starring guest" of this year, and he'll be the equivalent of last year's Mike Myers. He'll be overpriced and will cost 249, or more. Still, Here's the pic of your dear Jason, and J. Marcus is selling him at 200. Normally, J. Marcus has the year's props already in March, but it seems to have only the chepest ones, and a movie maniac (In this case Jason) So you can still hope, something cool is going to come out for october. As for the flying witch, I sort of like her, but I'll decide after I see how the effect takes place.
> 
> Untitled Document



Thanks GhostHost999 for posting the information and pics on the lifesize props, it is appreciated. I really don't care for the new Jason at all, I'm really glad that I have the original.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

They should improve Donna the Dead, and sell her again.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

MattB said:


> I think it is quite possible that it could be the clown from the movie "IT". Does he have a name?



Hey Matt, the clown from IT was Pennywise. He was pretty creepy. 










Horrorfinatic a Harry Warden would be amazing and so would Regan from the Exorcist (still my all-time most terrifying movie!!)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

After years of buying one or 2 Gemmy figures, last year we didn't buy any. Well, I take that back - we bought Dr. Shivers on ebay. But we didn't buy any NEW Gemmy props.
Instead, our favorite new prop was the skeletal baseball vendor that Wal-MArt was selling. A great lookng free-standing skeleton, in decent quality shredded clothes, holding a vendor's tray. Battery operated, his eyes flashed, jaw moved and head turned back and forth. His dialog was similar to what you'd hear at a baseball game; "Getcher peanuts, Cracker Jacks, etc." We loaded up his tray with small bags of chips and snacks, and set him up in the den during our Halloween party. The best part was, on-line he was already on CLEARANCE, 2 weeks before Halloween - Half price and FedEx shipping less than 3 dollars. He literally came the day after I ordered him.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Great News. Gemmy's new lifesize licensed figure for 2010 IS Billy/Jigsaw. Gemmy changed it up, removing the tricycle (that sucks) But it still really good looking! It stands 4 feet tall, and it's head moves side to side, speaks with a puppet mouth, and eyes light up. I don't think it is a Spirit exclusive, because I've heard rumors that Party City wants it. That doesn't mean that Spirit didn't get him though! The retail price will be ~ $170-$200. I suspect that Spirit has aquired this one; or the superior tricycle version. No news yet about that ! 

I'll post more info about other gemmys soon! * and upload a picture ASAP.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Eyegor said:


> Great News. Gemmy's new lifesize licensed figure for 2010 IS Billy/Jigsaw. Gemmy changed it up, removing the tricycle (that sucks) But it still really good looking! It stands 4 feet tall, and it's head moves side to side, speaks with a puppet mouth, and eyes light up. I don't think it is a Spirit exclusive, because I've heard rumors that Party City wants it. That doesn't mean that Spirit didn't get him though! The retail price will be ~ $170-$200. I suspect that Spirit has aquired this one; or the superior tricycle version. No news yet about that !
> 
> I'll post more info about other gemmys soon! * and upload a picture ASAP.


Thanks Eyegor for the info !! It would be nice if they would have a version that would ride the tricycle back and forth.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wasn't that suppose to be a prop last year?That one doesn't interest me at all.Hopefully they will offer another lifesize figure.Now if they offered sam from tot I would get it.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Eyegor!! Will be looking forward to picture!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

picture is being added to _Gemmy 2010_ thread.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

There IS a new Freddy Krueger prop!

"Features Freddy's updated appearance from his latest feature movie
Speaks phrases in true character voice
Moves his head, mouth, arm and torso
Sound and motion activated
Collapses down for easy storage
Realistic clothing and accessories"

Theres a photo I added in the Gemmy 2010 thread.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> There IS a new Freddy Krueger prop!
> 
> "Features Freddy's updated appearance from his latest feature movie
> Speaks phrases in true character voice
> ...


thanks Horrorfinatic! I wonder if this is replacing Billy Jigsaw...again!?


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that a couple of different zombies would be great. I like the spasm jerks. Would really be creepy in a shadowed haunt. Unfortunately, I have a very limited budget for Halloween, so there aren't a lot of the Gemmy products I can afford. Does anyone know a site that offers less expensive props?


----------



## Bob926 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Freedy*

I just got a 6 foot Freddy. The bottom says gemmy. It's talks, looks pretty scary. Have looked what I should sell this for and can't find any info. Any info would be great.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Bob926 said:


> I just got a 6 foot Freddy. The bottom says gemmy. It's talks, looks pretty scary. Have looked what I should sell this for and can't find any info. Any info would be great.


You got the one Gemmy released a few years ago, and your selling it?!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob926 said:


> I just got a 6 foot Freddy. The bottom says gemmy. It's talks, looks pretty scary. Have looked what I should sell this for and can't find any info. Any info would be great.


if it works and has everything you could expect over $500


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob926 said:


> I just got a 6 foot Freddy. The bottom says gemmy. It's talks, looks pretty scary. Have looked what I should sell this for and can't find any info. Any info would be great.


I've seen them sell on ebay anywhere from $100 (some parts not working) - $400 (with all parts working). From what I've seen, the holy grail of gemmy props is the Leatherface lifesize that came out in 2006. Whenever I see him on ebay he's usually listed around $750


----------



## ARC1921 (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like the new spencers gemmy prop for 2010 is pinhead, he is on the gemmy website.......


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I like their line but they are getting way too commercial for me! I am in build mode now and want a more authentic evil look to props these days. If they do come out with new items that spark my interest than I may buy.. Until then, recharging my Ryobi tools, checking saw blades, gathering paint & putting on the gloves!


----------



## azjscott (Jun 18, 2010)

*Gemmy*

I have the Original Freddy, Jason and Chainsaw. I have Michael, Hannibal and many others. I would not sell them. They are collectibles for me that get to come out and play for 31 days of the year. I am REALLY excited about PINHEAD!!

WHEN do you all think we can buy him?


----------



## Bob926 (Jun 19, 2010)

what do you thinkl pin head will cost


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bob926 said:


> what do you thinkl pin head will cost


Too [email protected] much


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

do you have a link for the gemmy pinhead? i cant find it..


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Jeffhawk said:


> do you have a link for the gemmy pinhead? i cant find it..


http://www.gemmy.com/halloween/life-size/item/life-size/life-size-pinhead-60611


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Bob926 said:


> what do you thinkl pin head will cost


I heard 250.


----------

